# what is that ticking noise



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

is the ticking noice bad? can i get rid of it???


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Errr. we need more info...


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Your VTCs are clicking, it a well known problem with some Maximas. Stop by Maxima.org if you want some DETAILED infor on it


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Change your oil more often. 


Sorry.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

rbloedow said:


> *Your VTCs are clicking, it a well known problem with some Maximas. Stop by Maxima.org if you want some DETAILED infor on it  *


He has a 93, so if it's an SE that's probably the case. Hard to say, though, when he doesn't give much info to make a diagnosis... ?


----------

